

Fab Raised $105M IaMA on Reddit - betashop
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/wu3yr/iam_jason_goldberg_ceo_of_fabcom_we_just_raised/

======
huckl
Wow, 'How not to do an AMA'.

You post the thread and then don't come back for hours? Is that how you
conduct your hiring interviews too? How do you expect to generate the traffic
you're looking for from the front page of reddit if you forget about the
thread after 2 minutes?

And the response that truly sums up the current state of our industry: "We're
not profitable.", after raising over one tenth of a billion dollars.

"Pop" said the bubble.

~~~
betashop
I didn't do it for traffic. I'm there answering questions the last 2 hours.

